
NASA Picks 12 New Astronauts from Crush of Applicants - ahiknsr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-07/nasa-picks-12-new-astronauts-from-crush-of-applicants
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14509932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14509932)

